# Questions for successful Michigan elk hunters



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Well I got my first ever Michigan elk tag today according to the dnr website. Questions for those of you that have been lucky enough to get an elk in the past in MI. What can I expect the range on shots to be? Should I buy an elk call and begin practicing or is it more spot and stalk type hunting? Also is my .280 Remington adequately powerful given correct shot placement? My other backup option is 8x57mm caliber. Also is most of the hunting on private land where I will need permission to hunt?


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

First off I congratulate you and secondly, I am envious. Start inquiring about a reputable guide and many on here will steer you in the right direction. Good luck


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Mine as well as my wife's were spot and stalk. My shot was a little shy of 200 yrs. Hers was about 60. We both used my 308 so I would say your 280 is fine, just practice...good advice for any caliber. There are lots of elk on private land and many guides have access to some. Both of our elk were shot on public land though. We didn't use a guide for my wife's hunt as she had the late hunt and I had plenty of time to scout. I used a guide for my early hunt due to limited scouting time. Before you book a guide though talk to a few to make sure they hunt like you want to.
Did you draw a cow or bull and which hunt? I can give you more info depending on what you drew.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

I drew an antlerless tag first hunt period





Buckbaker said:


> Mine as well as my wife's were spot and stalk. My shot was a little shy of 200 yrs. Hers was about 60. We both used my 308 so I would say your 280 is fine, just practice...good advice for any caliber. There are lots of elk on private land and many guides have access to some. Both of our elk were shot on public land though. We didn't use a guide for my wife's hunt as she had the late hunt and I had plenty of time to scout. I used a guide for my early hunt due to limited scouting time. Before you book a guide though talk to a few to make sure they hunt like you want to.
> Did you draw a cow or bull and which hunt? I can give you more info depending on what you drew.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Masterblaster1 said:


> I drew an antlerless tag first hunt period


If I remember correctly, cows in the early season were harder to find. But given the high overall success rate, you should be fine if you give yourself enough hunting time. A young kid hunted with me and my guide and he killed his cow before we saw any antlers.
Best advice, hunt lots and talk to everyone. Other hunters helped my wife a lot. They pointed us to bulls and we pointed them to cows. We also stopped by the DNR headquarters every time we were near it to get the latest news.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

One other piece of advice...make sure you have freezer room...elk are big.


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

Get a guide


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Congrats on getting drawn. My first bit of advice is to soak it all in, and make the most of it, as the chances of getting drawn again after waiting 10 years is pretty slim.

If you're not from the area and don't have a local contact, you should really consider getting a guide. It's not like deer hunting in that cows are a lot tougher to find in the early season, especially once the rut starts as the bulls stash them all away in thick cover. That's not to say you can't do it, but knowing where they are can be tough, and the guides spend all year keeping tabs on them, and most of them have access to various chunks of private property where there is food and most likely good access to the elk once it's down. You will learn about the interesting concept of the trespass fee if you end up shooting one on private land. If you do want to get a guide, find the list on the DNR website and start calling in the morning. Ask a lot of questions and make sure that they hunt the way you want to hunt. Some will bag you and walk your legs off, others you may only step out of the truck to shoot. Either way, the good ones get snapped up quick so don't drag your feet.

If you decide to do it on your own, be prepared to deal with a very large animal. Most cows will be 300-500 lbs. You're not going to drag her yourself (even gutting her on your own is going to be a beyotch), and chances of dropping her close to a road isn't all that great. I shot my bull on public land, but it was in a bermed field about 300 yards from the nearest road. Even with a 4 wheeler it took a couple of us to drag it out and about 6 of us to get it in the back of the truck. Granted, he was a big bull, probably much bigger than any cow, but still. Have some buddies come camp/hunt with you as you will need help once you pull the trigger.

As far as the hunt, my bull was shot at about 65 yards, and I had a shot at a different bull that was 229 yards, both in open cover. We also hunted some really thick stuff (you'll be amazed at the cover they go through). I used my .270, so your .280 will be fine, just practice at various ranges, and use a good bullet. I used 150 grn. core-lokt, but would have used 150 grn. partitions had I been able to find any in stock (not sure on typical pill weights for the .280, but heavier is better). The boiler room of an elk is about the size of a large pizza box, so it's a big target, but you still have to hit it, and it's still about bullet placement. They typically don't drop when you hit them, but they don't take off like a rocket like a deer either. Some react, some just stand there, but either way practice taking quick follow up shots. I practiced out to 300, took a couple at 400, but was very comfortable at 200 yards from all positions. Don't just shoot off the bench, but vary positions, including free handing, leaning against a tree or post, and off shooting sticks. Your heart will be beating hard and you're going to be jacked up. Also, there is a chance you're going to have to move quick to cover ground, then stop and shoot. With that in mind, my guide had me practice shooting freehand after I had run for 200 yards. I started to practice in July, and really started to ramp it up in early August. By the end of it I would warm up shooting various distances from various positions, then go out and check my 200 yard target, then sprint back to the bench and let a few go right away. By the end I was putting them into about a 5" circle at 100 yards, and about an 8" circle at 200 while out of breath and heart thumping.

You can read about my hunt in the blog I wrote - nothing special, more of a way for me to write down the events of the hunt for down the road than anything.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/xfa-blogs/bersh.7336/


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Lots of good advice already, pay heed. 

I shot my cow at about 120 yds. in a clearcut with an '06. She never knew what hit her. Some of that country isn't very flat so consider getting some lightweight shoot sticks. When you are out of breath from climbing or walking fast to get in position they sure can help stead the gun. 

I knew a couple locals who took me around to known elk areas and that really helped. If I ever draw another tag and there is even the remotest chance my local friends will not be available I will definitely hire a guide. The elk I took was a year and half old so not even considered large for a cow but it was all the three of us could handle when we had to drag her up a moderate hill 150 yards to the truck. Oh, guides and locals should know where the roads are too. If I had used the info of a couple of hunters that wondered by while waiting for my friends to get the truck I would have had to drag the animal almost a half mile! FM


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

My cousin drew a cow tag for area G in the December hunt. Is this the Canada creek ranch area? He just checked online today has not received packet yet.


----------



## hippysss57 (Aug 28, 2008)

ForestvilleJack said:


> My cousin drew a cow tag for area G in the December hunt. Is this the Canada creek ranch area? He just checked online today has not received packet yet.


Yes, I believe area G includes Canada Creek Ranch.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

If anyone has a guide that they can recommend please pm me their contact info. Other than that I will start making phone calls on the provided list.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't look any further than Srconnell22 on these forums.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Masterblaster1 said:


> Well I got my first ever Michigan elk tag today according to the dnr website. Questions for those of you that have been lucky enough to get an elk in the past in MI. What can I expect the range on shots to be? Should I buy an elk call and begin practicing or is it more spot and stalk type hunting? Also is my .280 Remington adequately powerful given correct shot placement? My other backup option is 8x57mm caliber. Also is most of the hunting on private land where I will need permission to hunt?


First off, congratulations on your Michigan Elk tag! It's a once in a lifetime opportunity and should be treated as such. 

To answer some of your questions... 

1- Shots should be expected anywhere between 50-250 yards. The majority of my elk are killed in the 75-125 yard range. There are places where you can stretch out to 600-700 yards but I would certainly never ask a client to take a shot I didn't think I (or they) could make. 

2- If you are planning on hunting on your own, I'd recommend getting a cow call. Not sure whether you have a bull tag or a cow tag, but a cow call is an integral piece of the puzzle. If you're hiring a guide, I would tend to let them do the calling and concentrate on making a good, clean shot when the opportunity arises. 

3- Yes, you're .280 is fine to kill an elk with. I typically recommend going with the gun you're most comfortable with. Bullet choice is more important than caliber selection, IMO. I recommend the Remington Core-Lokt bullets in the 150-180 grain range depending on your caliber choice. The most important thing is to be able to make one good shot while breathing hard and heavy. 

4- Private or public will depend on whether you choose to diy or hire a guide. If you do go with a guide, some are heavily dependent upon private land, others only hunt state land. The majority of the elk are on state land. 

Hope this helps. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

bersh said:


> . I used 150 grn. core-lokt, but would have used 150 grn. partitions had I been able to find any in stock


X2 on the NP's


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

http://www.canadacreekranch.com/Amenities/Elk_Guide_Service.aspx


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

So Canada Creek gives free guides. What is the ball park cost for others? Not that I need it this year, nuts, but always trying to be informed.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

steveh27 said:


> So Canada Creek gives free guides. What is the ball park cost for others? Not that I need it this year, nuts, but always trying to be informed.


Free guides to ride in a truck and shoot the first elk they tell you. 

Is a once in a lifetime hunt worth "free"?

Expect to pay a guide 500 to 2000 dollars.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

steveh27 said:


> So Canada Creek gives free guides. What is the ball park cost for others? Not that I need it this year, nuts, but always trying to be informed.


Prices range from about $400-$1000+.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> Free guides to ride in a truck and shoot the first elk they tell you.
> 
> Is a once in a lifetime hunt worth "free"?
> 
> Expect to pay a guide 500 to 2000 dollars.


My experience at canada creek was much more pleasant than that. The people were extremely nice and we passed on a couple small bulls. I was driven out in a truck to a field that the guide told me was actively used and we set up on at first light. 7 bulls entered the field and we passed on the first few just as some nice bulls began to cross the field towards some hunters spooked them from the other side of the field. The guide suggested that we move to another field where they may be headed. We jumped in the truck and headed that direction. Along the way I spotted 2 bulls on a ridge. They were a 2x2 and a 4x4 the guide said we could do much better than that and suggested we move on. We went another 150 yds or so and I spotted a beautiful elk. We got out and did a spot and stalk for about 20 -30 mins. Most of that time was trying to get a clear shot through the trees.. I bagged a 6x7. My hunt was relatively short only lasting about 90 mins. I was the first and only to get an elk that morning. Several were taken later in the afternoon.

I am not sure that hiring a guide would have even been an option for me. The permit I pulled was mostly canada creek ranch property from what I remember. My hunt was a January hunt and the dnr told me that 70% of the bulls in the herd used canada creek ranch as their wintering yard. The cows seemed to be over on black River ranch at that time.


----------

